# New build, need guidance



## cy-gor (Nov 15, 2011)

So i have a Webber kettle that i will use for small stuff but i want to build a dedicated smoker eventually.

here is what i have to start with:








currently it is covered in junk so it will be hard to get a pic of the real item but thats basically what i have to work with.

I have some scrap steel and i want to avoid buying too much.

I am debating on a regular vertical smoker that will be insulated, or an insulated reverse flow.

Would it be better to make a firebox below it or integrate the firebox into the current skeleton?

Also i have a piece of what i think is 3/8" plate, though it may be 1/2. would using that as the barrier between the firebox and the cooking area be a good idea? The mass i would think would have an advantage from a heat retention standpoint but it might not help and just make the thing heavy.

Last thing, i have some 2 inch square steel that i plan to use as the chimney but i am not sure if that is enough for the size of the smoker, should i use 2x pipes?

Thoughts?


----------



## sunman76 (Nov 16, 2011)

That will be a good start you can hit the junk yards and find some good matl's or if you have any friends that are welders they  might have some stuff laying around.

To me it looks like you could build a nice insulated vertical smoker here is a very rough idea of what I was thinking.

there should be some real builders along to help you out.







here is a idea of size

                              *NOTE:**Rule of thumb, firebox volume should be 1/3 the size of the cooking section*                     *Cooker chamber size*             *Enter your tank size below. The green cell will show the volume you will need your firebox to be.*      DiameterLength   Tank volume in gallons Height Width Length      0.00*or*  0.00*or*33.5020.00 19.00 4243.33   cubic in.   cubic in.      cubic in.               *Fire box size (square or rectangular)*              *Enter the dimensions that you would like for your firebox.*              *If the green cells match your firebox is 1/3 the size of your cooking chamber.*       Disregard if you want a firebox laeger or smaller than 1/3. Height WidthLength     The rest of the calculator will work for whatever size you choose. 19.0020.0012.00 4560.00              cubic in.          Exhaust chimney volume needed Size of pipe for chimney Length of chimney needed in inches    228.00   Dia4.00  18.15 12.56    cubic in.    Enter the size pipe you want to use to see how long it will need to be.        *Firebox air inlet opening*     Air inlet opening area needed     Enter the opening size you want to use to see how many you will need. 13.68               Sq. in.      Square or rectangular Area Number of openings needed to match area listed above.   2.00by2.00=4.00 3.42            Sq.in. Note: number above should be 1 or more.      Circular     Number of openings needed to match area listed above.   2.00  =3.14 4.36            Sq. in.  Note: number above should be 1 or more.      *Fire box to cook chamber opening*    Firebox to cook chamber opening area needed       Enter the opening size you want to use to see how many you will need. 36.48               Sq. in.      Square or rectangular Area Number of openings needed to match area listed above.   6.00by6.00=36.00 1.01            Sq. in. Note: number above should be 1 or more.      Circular     Number of openings needed to match area listed above.   6.00  =28.26 1.29            Sq. in. Note: number above should be 1 or more.     


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 16, 2011)

There you go!


----------



## cy-gor (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks, i had been messing with the calculator as well







Also, been playing around with a reverse flow design.













Between my dad and I, we have most of the tube steel needed. however neither of us have the sheet metal needed.

if i insulate the firebox is 1/4 inch really needed?

is 1/8th the recommended thickness for this type of application? or is thinner possible?


----------



## shoneyboy (Nov 16, 2011)

Great looking start ! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Were are you located at ?


----------



## sunman76 (Nov 16, 2011)

I over do everything I build


----------



## cy-gor (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks! I am in Austin TX
 


sunman76 said:


> I over do everything I build


Is this in reply to the 1/4 inch plate?

I dont have a problem over building, just wanted to know how much of an issue it was.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 16, 2011)

Cy-Gor, morning.... Have you got the racks figured out yet.... Suggest you find the racks first and build to fit.... easier than finding racks to fit the build... just a thought... Dave

An example of what is out there

http://stores.ebay.com/RestaurantParts/_i.html?_nkw=rack&_sid=142095880


----------



## cy-gor (Nov 16, 2011)

DaveOmak said:


> Cy-Gor, morning.... Have you got the racks figured out yet.... Suggest you find the racks first and build to fit.... easier than finding racks to fit the build... just a thought... Dave


The very first pic on the thread is an existing part. i am building around that.

For the racks i plan on getting some expanded metal to use with half inch tube i have laying around.


----------



## alelover (Nov 16, 2011)

I like the reverse flow plan.


----------



## sunman76 (Nov 16, 2011)

cy-gor said:


> Thanks! I am in Austin TX
> 
> 
> Is this in reply to the 1/4 inch plate?
> ...


not sure other than lasting longer


----------



## raptor700 (Nov 16, 2011)

> if i insulate the firebox is 1/4 inch really needed?


  It's not necessary, with it being double walled it's going to be heavy already.

With ¼" it will be very heavy.

I love the vertical RF idea.

I would like to build a vertical RF (Backwoods) combined with the gravity feed of a (Stumps)

 Good Luck


----------



## solaryellow (Nov 16, 2011)

raptor700 said:


> It's not necessary, with it being double walled it's going to be heavy already.
> 
> With ¼" it will be very heavy.
> 
> ...




x2 on the gravity feed.


----------



## cy-gor (Nov 18, 2011)

Gravity feed seems cool, but a lot of work. Maybe on the next build when i do the whole thing from scratch.

Is 1 inch of insulation enough? or should i bump it up to 2 inches?


----------



## raptor700 (Nov 20, 2011)

I would think 1" would be enough.


----------



## cy-gor (Nov 29, 2011)

things got busy but i have started to price things out.

1/8" plate for $120 each and 3/4 #9 mesh for $52

Not sure how competitive that is but i called a different place in the area and they were a bit more expensive.

I have made a bit more progress on the drawings as well.

I figure 2.5 inches is sufficient between the racks.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 29, 2011)

The drawings look really good. Will be along for the ride!


----------



## cy-gor (Jan 4, 2012)

So i think i decided to start from scratch but stick with the same design.

i am thinking cooking racks of 20x20.

This leaves me enough mesh to make a 16x16 basket for fuel with an 8inch wall. which i figure is big enough for most situations.

My original design has racks at 2.5 inches. is it worth it to go to 3? or will i still need to remove the racks just as much even with the extra half inch?

I see myself cooking lots of ribs and chicken so i don't need the extra space for brisket or shoulders as often.

Once i figure the cook area i will build the firebox accordingly.


----------



## shoneyboy (Jan 4, 2012)

cy-gor said:


> Thanks, i had been messing with the calculator as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the last picture....Why are you doubling the frame ??? or am I looking at wrong ???? Just use the one that you have as your frame and weld to it.....if you want to metal cut to fit to the inside and if you want to insulate add metal to the outside...does this make sense ????


----------



## cy-gor (Jan 4, 2012)

The frame is doubled for insulation. between the furthest outside panel and the middle panel will be 1" of insulation. The reason is this is a reverse flow. if it was a normal vertical smoker i would not need to do the double up to add insulation.


----------



## cy-gor (Apr 1, 2012)

So i have made an update to my build a bit since i have decided to start from scratch. still the same basic design though.

Since i am starting from scratch i can make the shelves as large or as small as i like. 

I bumped it to 20x20 for the shelves but i was worried about it being a bit small. 

20 is plenty wide i think but not sure if i should bump up the depth at all for ribs.

any suggestions?

Also rack spacing? I was thinking of just making the rails out of 1" angle with 1/2" in between (thickness of shelves). Am i shooting myself in the foot and giving myself less usable shelf space in the interest of adjust-ability?

Current design as it stands. cooking chamber is 20x25x25

This does make it so i can use a full sheet pan for ashes.


----------



## ivanc (Jan 7, 2013)

Any update on this project?

I'm working on a similar design.

Thanks!

Ivan


----------



## smokin-aces (Jan 7, 2013)

In my opinion, I wouldn't make that many racks... I don't know of anything that you will be smoking that is only 1/2" thick. Even ribs are at least 1" thick. I would suggest making half or one quarter as many racks. Still put the racking in the smoker so you can adjust shelf spacing according to what you are cooking. You can take the money you will be saving on material and time spent on making the shelves to put back into the smoker somewhere else. Like perhaps putting wheels on it so you can move it if you ever want to move it. And what are you planning on using for the door? 

The drawings look good though! Keep it up and keep us posted!


----------



## cy-gor (Jan 7, 2013)

the spacing would actually be 1" not 1/2" 

Not sure when I will be able to work on this project, without going into too much detail i was in the hospital for about a month and lost 50 lbs so i will need to recover for a few months or more before i can work with steel again.


----------



## smokin-aces (Jan 7, 2013)

Man for sure recover!


----------



## ivanc (Jan 8, 2013)

Hope you recover soon!  Take care of yourself.


----------

